# Decisions, decisions



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

New '06 in Brazen Orange (black interior, orange stitching) with auto trans or new '06 in Metallic Black (red interior) with 6 speed? Six speed is $1,000 after all rebates, etc., etc.

Let it be said that I am an old(er) fart, but I still figure I'll enjoy a track day or two during the year (road course, not drag strip).


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

6M is the only way to go on a car that will be tracked. 

1 vote for the balck/red.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

You will never regret the manual...


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

:agree Plus, this has got to be one of the most accomodating, comfortable cars to drive manual. I've driven a lot of sticks in a helluva lot of traffic, and I am absolutely in love with my M6. All that torque keeps you gliding smoothly at anything over 800rpm  

+1 for the black on red!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Slushboxes are for Grocery-getters and Grandmas.

Fact.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

1 Vote for M6. its never been a burden for me.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

:agree Plus the black on red is just simply faster anyway!


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

The brazen orange is awesome 06 only color but a manual trans is a must.How would you road race with an auto trans?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I like the brazen orange now as well. My guess is that a few years down the road, it's going to become one of those "dated" colors, and then many years down the road, it's going to be hot again, like "Daytona orange Mopars" or Richard Petty Blue.

The auto would be the deal killer for me. This car just needs a stick.


----------



## jamesw51 (Oct 25, 2006)

what is everyones rwhp on your 6M? I love my A4..Just depends what you want to do with it and what mods you are planning to do.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Buy the car -- then buy a short shift kit as soon as you bring it home. You will not regret it.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

I got my local dealer to trade for a Brazen Orange 6MT at another dealer across the state. Should have it parked in my garage by the weekend.
arty:


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

GRR_RRR said:


> I got my local dealer to trade for a Brazen Orange 6MT at another dealer across the state. Should have it parked in my garage by the weekend.
> arty:



CONGRATS!!!!! Let us know when she's all yours  

You'll be doing a lot of this  , this :rofl: , and this arty: all weekend  I swear people must have thought I was drunk that whole first week I couldn't wipe the dumb grin off my face.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

There isn't a big diff in A4 vs M6 in the 1/4 times. I think the A4 is quicker than the M6 by a tenth or 2 than the M6. M6 is tricker to launch. 
Personally I have an M6 and i love it because I love to row my own gears. If i cared about drag racing i would've gotten the A4.

*Edit*
didn't see that you went with the M6 before posting. Congrats on the car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

^ Long time, no see. Hope all's well.


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> ^ Long time, no see. Hope all's well.


Everything is all good.  Been busy w/ work, got a new position at my company and been on a tight deadline for months.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Slushboxes are for Grocery-getters and Grandmas.
> 
> Fact.


Hey - Ive had groceries in my M6! Yikes - I guess Ill have to have it converted. DAMMIT


----------



## goatboy_2004GTO (Sep 7, 2006)

jamesw51 said:


> what is everyones rwhp on your 6M? I love my A4..Just depends what you want to do with it and what mods you are planning to do.


:agree I love my A4 as well...M6 or A4, I know for a fact we all love our cars no matter the tranny! And congrats on your new goat!


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is the latest in the continuing drama. I get a call from the sales manager tonight telling me the car they were going to get for me from another dealer has been sold. He now thinks he can get another one from yet another dealer, this one with 18” wheels, and have it by tomorrow. I won’t hold my breath. I’m out of town for six days starting Sunday, so he better get his act together. We will see. He already has $200 earnest money.
:shutme


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! Let us know when she's all yours
> 
> You'll be doing a lot of this  , this :rofl: , and this arty: all weekend   I swear people must have thought I was drunk that whole first week I couldn't wipe the dumb grin off my face.


Props for that! I am still drunk after 5 months. This car hits EVERY Freakin one of my hot buttons.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Picked her up yesterday in the pouring rain. Ran her about 100 miles today then gave her a wash. Found some specks of blue paint on the hood and trunk lid which were not visible yesterday under the florescent lights and the cloud cover. Brake pedal feels a bit spongy as well. She will sit in the garage for the next week while I'm out of town then its back to the dealer to have those minor annoyances taken care of; otherwise, it is more fun than Mrs. Robinson.:cool


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Now for the license plate:

GTEAO

GETEOH

06 GRR

06GRT1


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Here she is.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome car!! Great to have you along!! Both of you Will Enjoy the ride of that GTO! Now/ How are going to Decide who Drives?? Have and and keep us Posted on any changes/ Grill, sap front, tailights or more!! A Short shifter is a Must!! Enjoy!!


----------

